# Hairspray



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This is not about the musical Hairspray.

If you use hair spray to hold down your Woodland Scenic ground cover and you run out and do not want to run to the store for a resupply, don't grab a bottle of hair spray from your wife's supply and without checking what is in the bottle, apply it. Scented air spray just does net seem to go with a model RR layout.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Hair Spray*

:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.NIMT (Aug 17, 2012)

:laugh: :laugh: Never thought to use hairspray before... is that the extra hold kind??


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use it...unscented extra hold...just be careful not to over do it as it can leave a slight milky haze once dried...a gentle rub usually takes care of the though.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

at least the ground cover will smell nice!!!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I was going to use hairspray once and then saw what it costs and went back to dullcoat or semi-gloss.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think they sell the stuff in 5-gallon drums in nearby Cranston here in RI.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I think they sell the stuff in 5-gallon drums in nearby Cranston here in RI.


I concur.

I saw a video on youtube about a guy using hairspray to make trees. They looked pretty good. I've searched but couldn't find the clip.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I think they sell the stuff in 5-gallon drums in nearby Cranston here in RI.


having gone to school at Johnson and Wales and living in Cranston I was waiting for this comment!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> I use it...unscented extra hold...just be careful not to over do it as it can leave a slight milky haze once dried...a gentle rub usually takes care of the though.


Try some styling gel for your hair instead shaygetz.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

On another use for hairspray - Aquanet will take out permanent marker on cloth.

Not sure what's in that stuff, but I wouldn't put it on my head if it removes permanent marker. (Used to use this all the time when I worked in an automotive seating plant - it's amazing how quickly it takes out the ink.)


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

A heavy hand in removing the slight milky haze makes an interesting arrangement of the ground cover. 


Great supplier of hair spray is not your wife's supply, it is the DOLLAR stores.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been buying the el cheapo White Rain UNSCENTED maximum hold hair spray at my corner Dollar General for $1 for a big can. It works great to fix down ground cover, etc.
When I'm in a hurry I use a hair dryer on medium heat for a couple of minutes, passing it back and forth over the area just sprayed to speed up the drying time. Works great!
Bob


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

it works good too when playing with your Marx plastic army figures and you want to reenact a flame thrower scene...


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Actually I'm a Dapper Dan man myself.......I've been using the 99 cent, Dollar Store stuff for awhile and it works fine.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Flame thrower? Had a guy who wasn't pulling his weight. Bunch of guys with cans of Right Guard and good ol' Zippo lighters shot flames under the door to his room while others ran up and down the hall yelling FIRE. Then we,,I mean they, heard a crash and a blood curdling scream.He went out, no through the window. Second floor of the barracks, good thing there was a couple feet of snow on the ground. hwell:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Jack...glad you mentioned that....we had to take a fellow marine to first aid for a very similar event.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

JackC said:


> Flame thrower? Had a guy who wasn't pulling his weight. Bunch of guys with cans of Right Guard and good ol' Zippo lighters shot flames under the door to his room while others ran up and down the hall yelling FIRE. Then we,,I mean they, heard a crash and a blood curdling scream.He went out, no through the window. Second floor of the barracks, good thing there was a couple feet of snow on the ground. hwell:


You had doors in your barracks?!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

USAF, after basic you were in a 2 man room. I got lucky when I was at Pease in NH, a single. A friend who was in the Navy came up to visit me, said a room like I had would have 20-30 navy guys in that amount of space. 
A 12 man hootch when I did a year in Thailand. For 9 months a six man hootch at our home base at Cam Rahn but we were rarely there, 6 months in Saigon at the St George hotel in the Cholon district.
I was in '65-'69 and was seriously thinking of re-upping but I spent 27+ months in SEA and was told I'd be back again so I took a 2 month early out. But I do sometimes wonder.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

'67-'70 near the DMZ in Vietnam.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

JackC said:


> USAF, after basic you were in a 2 man room. I got lucky when I was at Pease in NH, a single. A friend who was in the Navy came up to visit me, said a room like I had would have 20-30 navy guys in that amount of space.
> A 12 man hootch when I did a year in Thailand. For 9 months a six man hootch at our home base at Cam Rahn but we were rarely there, 6 months in Saigon at the St George hotel in the Cholon district.
> I was in '65-'69 and was seriously thinking of re-upping but I spent 27+ months in SEA and was told I'd be back again so I took a 2 month early out. But I do sometimes wonder.


I was just joking Jack, I was USAF as well, Law Enforcement, Vietnam era. The two things I never complained about was the barracks and the food in the AF. 

There are many times that I think about, 'what if I had stayed in?' as well. My uncle was a Guadacanal veteran, Navy Chief with 24+ years, then he worked civil service until he retired. At one point he was getting over $45,000 a year and all the benefits as well.

I can see we have some Marines here, and before I write this I want them to know I have the greatest respect for the Marines. There were many times during my enlistment that I wished I had picked the Corp rather than the AF.

We are going through AFEES, and in every room there is the 4 baskets with everyone's folder. Always 2 feet high for AF, 1 1/2 ft for Navy, a foot high for Army, but only 4 folders for the Marines! We finally get to this huge room, probably 300-400 guys, and there in the corner, with an LAPD officer standing over them, were these 4 guys.

Me being me, I had to know. So i sidled up to the corner, getting really nasty stares from the LAPD officer, but he finally went across the room to talk to someone else, so I asked one of guys what's going on? "The judge gave us all the choice of jail or the Marines."


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

JackC said:


> Flame thrower? Had a guy who wasn't pulling his weight. Bunch of guys with cans of Right Guard and good ol' Zippo lighters shot flames under the door to his room while others ran up and down the hall yelling FIRE. Then we,,I mean they, heard a crash and a blood curdling scream.He went out, no through the window. Second floor of the barracks, good thing there was a couple feet of snow on the ground. hwell:


Jack,
We pulled a similar stunt on a dingbat who "lived" on our dorm floor at MSU.
Only difference is we wanted to lure him out of his room and watch him take a header in the hallway so we "greased" the tile floor with some fresh doggie doo-doo for about ten feet then pounded on his door yelling "fire" at the top of our lungs. He came out of there like a bat out of hell and promptly began to slip and slide in the dog crap until he was spread eagle on his face with a split lip and a badly bruised ego.
Never had a problem with him after that!
Bob


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I've read back my "flame thrower" post a couple of times. I'm sorry but I can't stop chuckling. When we, I mean the culprits were rounded up to be questioned I,,I mean some guy said he thought maybe he had a bad dream.
FIRE= CRASH= AHHHHHHHH <THUD> moan.. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

He wasn't cut or even seriously hurt, just banged up a bit. But they did give him another room on the first floor! Major said just in case it was a recurring nightmare.:laugh: Major was a ok guy,he knew,:thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

brylerjunction said:


> having gone to school at Johnson and Wales and living in Cranston I was waiting for this comment!!!


Shhheeeeeesh! I did some work in Cranston last year......

Glad it was only a 3 day job!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

One of the yahoo's on Joisey Shore is from Cranston. Nuff said


----------

